# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Станок токарно-винторезный ТВШ-3 (Школьник)

## bagigold

Станок токарно-винторезный ТВШ-3 (Школьник). Б/у, в рабочем состоянии. Отправка Ин-Тайм, Деливери.

----------


## stoma5

скока денег???

----------


## bagigold

> скока денег???


 4500 грн.

----------


## Виктория97

Где можно глянуть? Вячеслав 0482 399074.

----------


## bagigold

> Где можно глянуть? Вячеслав 0482 399074.


 Созвонились. Спасибо.

----------


## SergeyIL

Спасибо за станок. 
Станок в полной комплектации, что у нас в Одессе редкость, и практически не работавший. Ни капли ржавчины. В общем я доволен покупкой

----------


## bagigold

*SergeyIL*
Спасибо за отзыв. Рада что Вас всё устроило.

----------


## marlboro_mvd

тему закрой!!!!!!!!!пожалуйста

----------

